# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  बस कनडक्टर ने जीते 3 स्वर्ण पदक

## garima

एक बस कंडक्टर ने राज्य के लिए जीते 3 स्वर्ण पदक

----------


## garima

महाराष्ट्र प्रदेश के सांगली ज़िले में शटेजाल गांव के रहने वाले आबासाहब गायकवाड़ 33 साल के ऐसे खिलाड़ी हैं, जिन्होंने हाल ही में एडिलेड में हुए "ऑस्ट्रेलियन मास्टर गेम्स" में तीन पदक जीत कर भारत का नाम रौशन किया. आप यह जान कर हैरान हो जाएंगे कि गायकवाड़ नामक यह खिलाड़ी पेशे से एक बस कंडक्टर हैं.

----------


## garima

[।।।।।।।।।

----------


## garima

दो साल में एक बार होते हैं गेम
"ऑस्ट्रेलियन मास्टर गेम्स" हर दो साल में एक बार होते हैं. इसमें लगभग 25 देशों से लोग भागीदारी लेते हैं. इन गेम्स में भाग लेने वाले प्रतिभागियों की उम्र 30 साल एवं उससे ऊपर होनी चाहिए. गोल्फ़, साइक्लिंग और तैराकी के अलावा 60 ऐसी स्पर्धाएं हैं जिसमें खिलाड़ी भाग लेते हैं.

----------


## garima

।।।।।।।।

----------


## garima

3 खेलों में स्वर्ण पदक
आबासाहेब ने 30 से 35 वर्ष की श्रेणी में भाग लिया था. आबासाहेब ने डिस्कस थ्रो, हैमर थ्रो औऱ शॉट-पुट में स्वर्ण पदक जीता. आबासाहेब के पिता सरकारी बस में कंडक्टर की नौकरी करते थे. इसी कारणवश पिता का निधन के बाद उन्हें उनके स्थान पर नौकरी मिल गई. उनका कहना है कि, “मेरे परिवार की आर्थिक हालात सही नहीं थी इसी के चलते मुझे अपने सपनों को पीछे रख अपने परिवार के बारे में सोचना पड़ा"

----------


## garima

।।।।।।।

----------


## garima

सपने कभी मरते नहीं
आबासाहेब बताते हैं कि " तमाम मजबूरियाों के बावजूद भी मैंने खेल के प्रति अपने लगाव को कम नहीं होने दिया. दिन में नौ घंटे काम करके आने के बाद भी मैं लगातार ट्रेनिंग के लिए जाता था"

----------


## garima

हौसलों की उड़ान को ही मिला मुक़ाम
अपने साक्षात्कार में आबासाहेब बताते हैं कि, " पहले मैं राज्य स्तर पर खेलता था लेकिन मेरे गांव के कुछ लोगों ने मुझे सलाह दी कि मुझे अपने हुनर, अपने खेल का प्रदर्शन अंतरराष्ट्रीय स्तर करना चाहिए. उन्हीं की बातें मेरे लिए प्रेरणा बनी". अपने जीवन की इस उपलब्धि का श्रेय वो अपने गांव के लोगों को देते हैं.

----------


## garima

।।।।।।।

----------


## garima

इंटरनेट ही बना कोच
आबासाहेब अपने काम करने के साथ-साथ ट्रेनिंग लेने के कारण काफ़ी व्यस्त रहते हैं. उन्होंने किसी प्रोफशनल कोच से गेम के गुर नहीं सीखें बल्कि इंटरनेट के माध्यम से सब जानकारी हासिल करके अपने आप को निखारा और दुनिया के समक्ष खड़े होने के क़ाबिल बनाया है. आबासाहेब के परिवार में सात सदस्य हैं जिनकी ज़रूरतों का सारा ध्यान वो ही रखते हैं. उनके दो बच्चे भी हैं.

----------


## garima

[।।।।।।।

----------


## garima

आबासाहेब ओलंपिक और एशियन गेम्स में भारत की ओर से भागीदारी लेना चाहते हैं लेकिन कोच की कमी उन्हें खलती है. अगर सरकार उनकी और थोड़ा ध्यान दे तो ये इंसान अपने सपनों को देश के सपनों के साथ जोड़ सकता है.

----------

